# lsp 2000



## DDT

2000 thanks for your witty and helpful contribution to this community   

*BRAVA LSP!!!* ​DDT


----------



## mjscott

ISP- WOW! Congratulations!


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations on 2000 posts filled with enthusiasm!   

Saludos,
LN


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations Lsp on 2000 great posts. Here's to the next few thousand!


----------



## Whodunit

*  Congratulations, LSP.  ​ *


----------



## te gato

CONGRATULATIONS lsp..
on 2000 posts..
I look forward to many, yadda, yadda..MORE!!  

tg


----------



## funnydeal

*Congratulations lsp!!!*​


----------



## ILT

Congratulations on your first 2000 posts!!!!  We sure are looking forward to many more 

ILT


----------



## lsp

The number only serves to remind me that from _your_ posts I have been  prompted 2000+ times to question, comment or clarify. I THANK YOU ALL FOR WHAT YOU ARE TEACHING ME!


----------



## Benjy

\o/ congrats \o/


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks lsp!

 Lots of fine ideas in those posts!  Please keep them coming.


Un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations LSP! Thanks for all your help.


----------



## VenusEnvy

lsp: Congratulations! Here's a warm hug for you!


----------



## Alfry

thank you very much Lily... I've learnd a lot from you! 
You are so helpful that I cannot imagine this forum without your posts.

grazie e congratulazioni


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations!!


----------



## walnut

Cara Lili, ho imparato tanto dai tuoi post, sempre piacevolissimi e intelligenti... sto già aspettando i prossimi 2000!  Grazie e congratulazioni! Walnut


----------



## lsp

Thanks again, but I still say it's just a dialogue... we're like an ensemble cast combining the most thought provoking, patient, and funny characters. Thanks for helping me think, laugh and learn.


----------



## Artrella

Thank you for all your help, in the threads and via pm!!! You really help me a lot in my process of learning Italian!!! Grazie Mille lsp!!!


----------



## la grive solitaire

2,000 Congratulations, lsp ! ​ (More, more...!)​


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations, and thanks for your contribution to the forum!!!


----------

